# Deli Fresh Doggie Meat



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi, I have recently been feeding my dog, kibble mixed with Deli Fresh meat, turkey, vegetables and rice, is this good? He also had diahrrea and that took care of the problem and he started pooping solid now, I just want to know if that is a good brand to be feeding him, thank you!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

By deli fresh do you mean lunch meat?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What kind of kibble and how much meat? I don't see an issue with it but I would give the meat as a treat not a main part of the meal. Veggies are always good but I would not do the rice, that is juts a filler and you are already feeding other foods.
IMO I would not feed my dogs that because it is expensive and they do not need it, it can pack on some weight on them maybe I don't want and I could cause a picky eater. Veggies I think are fine I was talking about the rice and meat.
If you want to do veggies and meat go raw.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think it would be better to buy chicken wings and livers rather than giving your dog deli meat. 

I use rice when my dogs are ill I buy brown rice as it has more nutriants in it.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

not to hijack...what if the table has clean unseasoned chicken left over? is it ok to dice and ass small portions to kibble. dosent really add a cost towards the kibble as it would be discarded. we also eat alot of sweet potatoes/white/yellow potatoes and sometimes the kids cannot finish them all off. is some small portions periodically ok? 

on walks when giving commands only i would reward onyx with the diced parts of chicken, again unseasoned small diced cubes


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes it is fine to give your dog the chicken and the potatoes.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> What kind of kibble and how much meat? I don't see an issue with it but I would give the meat as a treat not a main part of the meal. Veggies are always good but I would not do the rice, that is juts a filler and you are already feeding other foods.
> IMO I would not feed my dogs that because it is expensive and they do not need it, it can pack on some weight on them maybe I don't want and I could cause a picky eater. Veggies I think are fine I was talking about the rice and meat.
> If you want to do veggies and meat go raw.


I was thinking along the same lines $$$. Lunch meat is so expensive. It also has a lot of salt, which will make your dog drink more, retain water, and eventually pee more lol. Some nice cheap chicken parts, and chopped meat (watch for ground beef on sale, you can get great deals) is much easier on the wallet.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Well thanks a lot for the info I will start to not feed them the deli meat, it just smelled and looked good that is why I bought him the meat I will knish off the meat and buy them chicken, ground beef , etc. But when I cook ground beef and liver, don't I have to use oil to cook it? Isn't that bad? Or do I pat it with a napkin afterwards to absorb the oil? And also I am feeding the food performanceknls and geisthexe recommended me, Blue Buffalo adult food healthy weight brown rice and chicken. And the deli meat is turkey veggies and brown rice and rice is a filler? Balls eats his plate and still manages to steal my other dog, the poodles, meal after he us done , lol, why does he do that? I don't feed him enough? And thanks for the great advice.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

You don't have to cook the meat for him, just give it to him raw. If you do want to cook it, just boil the meat (not ground beef lol) or bake it in the oven, that way you don't have to add oil. My little pug finished off an entire chicken neck herself the other day, bones and all, I was surprised since her mouth is so small, but they love raw meat and bones. Never feed any cooked bones though, they dry and splinter after cooking.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Ohh, I thought raw meat they couldnt eat cuz i heard a long time ago from somebody that it could give them disease and also make them aggresive or soemting like that. Also, is it good that I am feeding my 4 month pup adult healthy weight blue buffalo food? because my mom and girlfriend and I were noticing that he is skinny now...he isnt fat like he used to be, am I not feeding him right? Because I feed him a lot and I feed him morning once and night once. Help me out? I am also eating Mexican menudo, can I give him the pork stuff it has? its nicely cooked and soft



Edit: My mom told me it was cow lmao. not pork


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I think he means Deil Fresh dog food not lunch meat.

Available in 10.25 oz 

Homestyle Chicken, Vegetable & Rice Prepared Meal is formulated to meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles for All Life Stages.


Ingredients Vitamins Minerals 

Fresh chicken, chicken broth, eggs, carrots, ground oats, chicken liver, peas, brown rice, dried kelp, salt, guar gum, natural flavors, flaxseed oil. Choline chloride, vitamin E supplement, niacin, calcium pantothenate, biotin, riboflavin supplement, thiamine mononitrate, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid. Calcium carbonate, zinc proteinate, iron proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, sodium selenite.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

How old is this pup? He could be going through a growth stage and he will be skinny and langy looking.

I would not give anything that was perpared mexican style it might have alot of spices in it.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hes 13 weeks, I will post a picture of the meat i am talking about, here it is

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_ZnWzJIxlkjU/SWPKY9sshVI/AAAAAAAAAB4/C4ZWeqnV3ls/s320/delifresh.jpg

take a look. and right now his stomach is huge! out of nowhere i am really panicking! i wonder what is wrong with him!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Have you checked him for worms? If he has worms that could be why he is always hungry, and still thin.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

He has tape worms but already being treated the vet gave him a shot 5 days ago and he will be going back in 2 weeks for his last tape worm shot


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Did the vet check for other worms? Do you see anything in his stool?

I thought you were giving human deli meat. That meat should be just fine for your dog it is of the same line as the d i c k van patton rolled meat my son uses for his dogs.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

I did a stool sample and he sent it to the lab and when it got back it was positive for only tape worms I don't know if I'm feeding him too little I feed him 1 cup at night and morning with dog food deli meat and how has vendetta been? I red the post 3 days ago that she was I'll? Poor girl =[


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thank you for your concern. Vendetta is doing very well.

I would think that a 13 week old pup should have 1 1/2 cups of food twice a day. It should give you some recomendations on the food package.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes please, and he actually gained weight already he is getting chubby which is good i just dont want him overweight


----------

